
Build increasing passive income with your Apps - haraldbregu
https://hungry-babbage-9a1931.netlify.com/
======
haraldbregu
Hello everyone. We are building an SDK tool for mobile developers who have
many apps in the store. Literally we are building a tool do add features from
remote, increase experience of users and monetize smartly. Enhance the
experience, constantly engage users and increase value over time. Participate
in the largest mobile phone market by investing minimal resources in exchange
for large profits. Build a business based on data, informations, user
experiences and create an increasing passive income system. Invitation website
for mobile app publishers.
[http://bit.ly/megageneralinvitus](http://bit.ly/megageneralinvitus)

------
haraldbregu
We are building an SDK tool for mobile developers who have many apps in the
store. Literally we will build a tool do add features from remote, increase
experience of users and monetize smartly. Enhance the experience, constantly
engage users and increase value over time. Participate in the largest mobile
phone market by investing minimal resources in exchange for large profits.
Build a business based on data, informations, user experiences and create an
increasing passive income system.

Invitation website for mobile app publishers.

[https://hungry-babbage-9a1931.netlify.com/](https://hungry-
babbage-9a1931.netlify.com/)

